# White faced wasps for sale or trade???



## Oldbee

_"Am I missing something?" _
_"Is there some market for these critters that I'm unaware of?" _




I can't think of any reason to have the wasps [actually hornets I think] along with the nest, but at this time of year, maybe they think a science or biology/entomology classroom would like to have one. Just the nest. Perhaps a nature or wildlife artist would be interested in one for reference. A nice large one isn't easy to find and are often high up in a tree. At one time I suppose some young person earned extra cash by collecting and selling biological specimens for biology/science education classrooms. I don't know if that is legal today without a special license/permit [not in this case] with a biological suppy company like Carolina Biological.


----------



## Specialkayme

I've seen large paper nests for sale for upwards of $100. Never heard of anyone selling them with the wasps (or hornets) in it though.


----------



## Oldbee

Some "interesting" quotes about these nests from another forum:

>"I'm new to the whole world of wasp and hornet nests, but I just recently came upon some in an antique shop i work for that are incredibly beautiful and caught my interest. I'm a sculptor and am very interested in incorporating these nests into my art."

>"Joe C. up in Gananoque, Canada has some lovely hornet's nests for sale on ebay. He has a hornet nest museum in Gananoque. Pictures are on the web. Look up Gananoque Hornet Nest Museum."

> "i used to collect them as a young boy ,i also kept black widows which would keep my sisters out of my room." 

> From a taxidermy website: *Nest is almost 18" tall and over 3 feet in circumferance!!! Appears to be in good shape, no hornets so far. lol *
*$60 includes shipping in the lower 48 states! Postal money orders preferred*

A response: > I'll give you the $50.00 shipped. Send me an e-mail on details.

Another one for sale: http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/7716034


----------



## Lauren

I have a great big white faced hornet nest right above where I park my car. 
FREE to ANY home!


----------



## Oldbee

"Is there some market for these critters,.." >wg.
"I can't think of any reason to have the wasps [actually hornets I think] along with the nest,.." > Ob.

Ooops. Hornet and wasp venom is collected in the same way that honey bee venom is collected and used in allergic reaction therapy,.I guess.

_"Hymenoptera Venom Products available are sterile freeze-dried venom of Honey Bee (Apis mellifera) and venom protein of Yellow Jacket (Vespula sp.), Yellow Hornet (Dolichovespula arenaria), White-Faced Hornet (Dolichovespula maculata). 
This product is intended for use only by physicians who are experienced in the administration of high dose allergy injection therapy or for use under the guidance of an allergist." >
_http://www.drugs.com/pro/wasp-and-bee-venom.html


*2002 Abstract*

_"Venom was obtained from yellow hornets (Dolichovepula arenaria), bald-faced hornets (D. maculata) and yellow jacket species (Vespula spp.) by modification of the electrical “milking” method. Usual venom yields were 20–40 mg per colony. These methods are a substantial improvement over previous techniques employed to obtain pure vespid venoms."_


----------



## Rick 1456

Yes there is a market for stinging insects. I read an article on a guy that collects Hymenoptera for a Pharmaceutical Lab. They are collected live and quick frozen in dry ice,,,stored until he gets sufficient quantity then ships. He didn't say how much he made so I'm guessing he did that for a reason
There is a Lab in Pa. that makes sting allergy serum for allergists to give to patients. I've emailed them several times to try and become a supplier,,,but they have never returned my contacts. I'd love to do something like that

Rick SoMd


----------



## waynesgarden

Thanks for all the interesting info. I guess these flying terrors have some value after all.

And I'm glad I didn't send a sarcastic email to the seller suggesting he just give a big stick and can of Raid to some dopey kid and have him go to it.
(Just joking.)

Wayne


----------



## EastSideBuzz

Now I have heard everything. OMG. I have some blackberry bushes for sale, heck I have poison ivy for sale. :lpf: I guess a sucker is born every day.


----------



## Jam

Hmmm... so maybe I should have "collected" the yellow jackets instead of just spraying them? Is there a prefered collection method with these sales?


----------

